# CRACKING UP!



## KellyC (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Having a bit of a badish day today, cant seem to consentrate on anything else apart from next Friday (test day).  Cant believe still got a whole 7 days to wait!  Its driving me mad now I just want to know.  

I think Ive completely bored all my friends, family and work colleagues with day by day ivf accounts - they've even stopped ringing me now ha ha!  

Poor DH is really nervous as well but he seems to just get on with it and doesn't really say too much but bless him I know hes feeling it as well.  

I'm so tempted to test already but I wont I'm going to control myself.  

One minute Ive half decorated the nursery (in my mind) and brought all the baby clothes and the next I'm so sure it wont work!  I suppose this is normal though and you must feel like this as well. 

Just wanted to get it all off my chest to ppl who would understand.  Its all I want to talk about but I'm sure ppl are fed up with it now ha ha. 

I'm also addicted to reading everything on here now and not managing to get much work done at all!  

Had a glass of wine last night, only a small one but feel bit guilty about that now as well.  

Anyone else going mad?  

xxxx


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey hun, 
Your not alone!! I got another 8 days before i test and iam driving my self mad  
Iam always on here reading up on things and i cant stop thinking of test day either. Dp woke up this morning and he said 8 more days, week 2mor! bless him   It is really hard. I keep telling my self PUPO (preg until proven otherwise), PMA (positive mental attitude) Iam feeling different to my fresh cycle i had, i know i shouldn't compare but its hard as i started brown spotting 8dpt which turned into a bleed on my last 2ww so i cant wait to pass that stage this time without bleeding    .
Wish u loads of luck for your test hun  
Jenna xxx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Kelly 

I know how your feeling, i have 5 days till I test and have been feeling sick the last 3 days - so tempted to buy a hpt, but no I wont do it - must not.

But then the next moment I am thinking, its not worked, AF on the way and just the med's making me feel sick.

And snap I to am addicted to reading everything on here and not getting much work done  

What a rollercoaster and its driving me     

All the best for the rest of your   
Jenine x


----------



## KellyC (Jan 17, 2006)

Thank you so much Jenine and Jenna so glad to hear i am fairly normal (as can be at the moment!)

Ive had no symptons of anything really a few craps when I first had ET and boobs are slightly sore but thats it!  Nothing else happening and I feel fine so dont know if this is good or not!  

Wishing you both lots of luck and love, let me know how you get on xxxx


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Kelly,
My (.)(.)'s are also sore they been sore for a few days now, i only had a day of very slight twinges off and on thru out the day 3dpt. Late last nite i had a few sharp pains which only lasted a few seconds on my left side.   1 min iam really dry down there the nxt i have a little discharge. which could mean anything i blame the pessary's hating them at the mo as they have made my   sore   I generally feel lk **** and i just feel lk goin to sleep all the time.  
Yeah keep in touch  
Luv Jenna xx


----------



## KellyC (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jenna 

Sorry to hear your  sore !  I take mine the other way and thats not too bad apart from slightly dampness in the morning. 

Glad you said about being tired actually cos ive not stop napping every chance I get!  Last weekend I think apart from Sat I napped every afternoon, mind you im not sleeping that great at night at the moment but find about 4/5 cups of horlicks during the day helps that ha ha.  

Basically we are just all over the place at the moment arent we!! ha ha 

Take care xx


----------



## Maisie3 (Oct 2, 2006)

Morning everyone

Can I jump on - test next Saturday - and definitely going round the loop a bit.................been at home since my transfer on Monday - apart from 2 very short trips out and losing the plot a bit - so happy to have my little 8 cell embie on board - we nearly had nothing but finding it hard to stay positive - so wish I had a few signs like cramping and spotting...........

Up early today because had sooooooooooo much sleep in the last few days     - this time is harder for me as its a day 3 transfer, last time was a day 5 and the test came round pretty quick - this time seems forever..................however got to keep remembering it will pass and to give it my best shot............

Back later

Gini
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all 

Just jumping in to let you all know about the 2WW Testers thread where you are very welcome to come and join the others chatting and posting while they wait......here's the link for you or you can find the thread near the top of the 2ww Board.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90249.150

Anyway, hope to see some of you there.....everyone's lovely and fab at stopping you from going too loopy while you wait 

Huge love and luck 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi gini,  
Your testing the same day as me hun.      
Good luck hun xx


----------



## KellyC (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ladies 

I have had a good weekend apart from not very much sleep!  

I have a feeling this is going to be a very very long week for me.  Testing on Friday!  Im feeling quite weak at the moment insofar as not testing.  Woke up this morning and almost went immediately to Boots to buy one but I just about stopped myself - not sure ill last the next four days.  

Still not really had any signs apart from some really slight cramps!  Not sure if having no signs is good or not.  

Let me know how you are all getting on?  Hope you all had a nice weekend the weather is so lovely at the moment. 

Lots of love 
Kelly xxxx


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi hun,
Iam having a **** day so far     Just poped into town wiv sil and her baby and i couldn't wait to come home to check my niks. I dont feel lk af is coming but wen i get a little discharge and feel a little wet (sorry tmi) i just think omg have i started bleeding but i haven't just having tiny bit of discharge which I've had since being on the meds!! i just phoned dp and i haven't stopped crying since i been on phone to him, i feel terrible   He ressared me. But i really cant wait to know!! 

The only symptom i have is sore (.)(.)'s. and the odd twinge very rarely  
Dont test early hun hang on in there till Friday not long now. I understand how tempted u are as iam aswell but iam goin to wait till test day on Saturday. 
Keep in touch hun
Luv Jenna xxx


----------



## KellyC (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jenna 

Sorry you feel so upset today    hope that helps.  

I am also on constant knicker check but am the same as you I think its just from the bombs!!!  

Have no other symtons really apart from the odd twinge like you and sore (.)(.) which seems to have eased today as well!  

I will hang out til Friday I have to DH is getting all nervous now as well but he says I must not test before Friday!!  So for once ill do as im told ha ha.

Sister in law came and stayed over the weekend (without child) thank god but then she felt bad about having time off from her daughter and wanted to go pick her up and bring her round!!  I must have been so obvious that I didnt want her there that she decided not to in the end.  Felt a bit afterwards but we cant help how we feel at the moment can we.  

If a big bar of choc Jenna a good film and try and relax a bit.  Im decided to come to work not that I have done anything as usual!!  

Hope you feel better 

Lots of love and hugs 
Kelly x


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks Kelly  
I seem to be ok now apart from a banging headache, prob from all the   i have done.
I bought some creme egg ice cream, and 12 creme eggs   they were on offer so i thought y not   I be looking lk a creme egg   but me and dp loves em!!
Nite of soaps tonight so I'll be occupied take my mind of things... 
I don't know y i got so upset for   i should be happy I've got this far wiv no bleeding     
Your definitely rite about not helping the way we feel. Its so hard init?
Hope your ok hun!!
Speak soon
Luv Jenna xxx


----------



## KellyC (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jenna 

So glad ur feeling a bit better even if you do look like a caburys creme egg ha ha.  I love those too yum yum.  

Im feeling quite positive today dont know why.  On the way home from work last night I felt so emtional could have just cried! 

Still no signs of anything, sore (.)(.) are not even sore anymore.  Still very very slight cramps but thats it!!!  

I dont know which way this is going to go but after reading about everyone testing early it sounds like that makes it worse to me as they seem to get some + results and neg results and then they are all confused so im sticking to Friday as directed and not before!  

Enjoy ur choc and ice cream. 

Lots of love 
Kelly xxxx


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Sorry girls to crash your thread, but we all seem to be getting the same symptoms this week, i was quite content sunday night going to bed with my sore ()()!  even after having pink /brown bleed, but then woke 2am and was having a redder bleed and woke next morning with no sore ()()'s anymore.  Today started with cramp, so my mind is everywhere!

Should be testing tomorrow but, very, very, nervous!

Hope you girls can hold out till your proper test dates sending you all    
emps


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi emps,
 for 2mor hun   
Wish i was testing 2mor.  
I haven't had no spotting at all just a little creamy discharge now and again, I've had really sore (.)(.)'s but they seem to getting better, iam getting dp to feel them all the time so he can check them as i dont know wat to think he says they feel fuller but they do seem heavy     
Iam also having slight cramps nothing major not even bothering me really.. Iam constantly knicker checking thou!  
Good luck hun let us know your result    
Jenna xxx


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls,

Have tested this morning...was up since 4am wanting a drink and waited til 6!  Didn't want to dilute the reading!!!!!!!!   It's a   but very faint, and still pinkish discharge, cramp last night, sore boobs have come back again...good sign eh?  Waiting to here from clinic about doing a blood test to see what the count is.  

Good luck to all the ladies in waiting, sending you    

emps
x
PS Bloods being done at 12!


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

hun!!
 You must be on 
Hope u have a healthy pregnancy.
Good luck with your bloods later let us know how it goes!!
Well done hun
Jenna xxx


----------



## Maisie3 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi 

Well had a majorly bad day yesterday - this is the worst form of mental torture I think anyone can go through - am going back to work next time............had slight AF feelings earlier on in the week but now apart from sore (.)(.)s and getting very hot in the night nothing to report - my body feels just too 'normal' which is really getting me down...........must hold onto the fact no AF which is a good thing obviously

Congratulations Emps - hope those levels are nice and high   

Jenna roll on Saturday for you and me 

xxx


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Morning gini  
Sorry to hear u had a bad day y-day, hope your feeling a bit better today  
Not long now   This week does seem to be goin quicker than last week for me thou to be honest   3 more sleeps  
My (.)(.)'s are still sore but i was getting worried y-day as they seemed to not hurt as much but this morning walking down the stairs   they were hurting. Iam still having a few dull aches but thats it so i kinda feel normal as can be   1 min i feel dry down below (sorry tmi) then the next min i feel quite wet so iam rushing to the toilet   then iam lk told u your not goin to bleed   (pma)
Speak soon
Jenna xxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Emps congratulations!  Fabulous news.  Good luck for the bloods.

love to everyone else. x


----------



## Maisie3 (Oct 2, 2006)

Just to complete the thread I was BFN too    ..............however I do at least feel sane again - feeling stronger now its all over and ready to go round again in a few months


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Gini3,

I am so sorry about your BFN.  
Wanted to send you loads of  hugs  

emps
x


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi gini,
Sorry to hear about your bfn hun, hope u and dp are ok!! 
I know how u feel hun.   I also had a bfn y-day  
I know wat u mean about feeling sane, it don't half mess your head up don't it?
We are having our nhs go roughly in september and to be honest iam happy about it so we can have break from it all.

Take care hun
wish u loads of luck with your future treatment  
Jenna xx


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls,

Hope you are all doing well on your 2WW still with your feet up 
When my bloods first came back the Clinic doctor said she thought I had miscarried or it may have been an ectopic! I was beside myself with grief, so I posted here on FF Peer Support to tell the girls the count and to ask what they thought, they were thoroughly surprised as my hcg at 215 was *quite normal*. I was shocked! Anyway DH rang and had it confirmed by another Doctor at the same Clinic yep it was normal. Had another test done on the Friday and the count had doubled! Had to try hard not to be angry  about the doctors mess up and to get stress free!

*My 2WW Symptoms* - 1 Blastocyst Tansfer - All the way through my 2WW, I thought AF was on her way (cyclogest playing bowel up ) and the sore (.)(.)'s came and went, I bled 5 days after transfer (pink/brown), and then again 4 days after that (bright red/skin). Had flushed face  most mornings too, and feeling a little bit dizzy at odd occasions. Had a sudden emptiness after second bleed, but alway lay on bed in afternoons and cradled bump, telling my little embie it to stay where it is. Hope this helps, as I am sure that armed with more info on what *could* happen in the 2WW, we could all be a little bit less stressed, I wish I had been told by the clinic years ago about these AF symptoms.

Wishing you loads of   
emps
x


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Jenna,

My god I cannot believe it    , my heart goes out to you and Gini3.  I am so sorry  .

Take care of yourself

emps
x


----------

